# Fire Pit



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

After 3 years of wanting one, I've decided it was time.  Drove a pin in the desired location and used a dry line to complete a circle.  Dug 9.5 inches and leveled using dry line and a mason's level.  I will fill 6 inches with gravel or stone for drainage and then sand and maybe pavers for a base.  I'm gonna use PaveStones "Rumble Stone" from the big box store.  A 36" grate will be purchased so that I can cook on it as well.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 20, 2012)

very nice, will need finished pics


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 20, 2012)

Very nice. Gonna look sweet when complete! 

Lots of nice pits this year.. I just did mine a couple weeks ago. I did a "keyhole" design (courtesy of Scotty Overkill).

Dug mine out also. All materials, except the 5 bags of sand, were free from the new neighbors. They wanted all the rocks and bricks out of there yard and barn. Thanks neighbor


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow Stax, that's gonna' be nice. Git 'er dun and take pics......again.
I at first thought that tractor and trailer were full size, which would have made the pit, uh, HUGE.!!


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Unfortunately, my material is gonna cost me much more than Dexter's.  It's all good though.  Come fall, we live out back.


----------



## ScotO (Jun 20, 2012)

Stax, take it from me.   Consider making your cooking area off to the side.  I used to have a round firepit as well, but it was hard to cook on it as you had to wait for the fire to go waaaaay down before you could cook.  Now, with the keyhole design, you can make a rake to drag coals out of the fire over into the cooking area and be cooking in no time.  I can start a fire and be cooking in 25 minutes.   That's the advantage of the cooking area being off to the side.   Either way, your pit will be nice, and if you are anything like me you will spend a lot of time out there using it!  Pics when finished, too!


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

I think you might have just convinced me!


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 20, 2012)

Stax said:


> I think you might have just convinced me!



It convinced me 

Regardless of cost, I was building mine. My neighbor literary told me the day before I broke ground, that I could have all of his rocks. Him having a couple dozen firebrick (for cooking area), even sweetened the deal. 

Cooking over fire is something that dates back, to well... A long time ago But still having your fire and eating your wings too... Priceless! !! 

(Thanks again Scotty) Good work Stax. Keep the pics and updates comin....


----------



## Stax (Jun 20, 2012)

This thread was meant to be.  Thanks dexter for the firebrick cooking area suggestion.  I think I'll use my firebrick for the same area from when I did the fireplace remod. Works out perfect.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Eatonpcat (Jun 21, 2012)

Nice pits folks...At Mad Dog, That's so pretty if I did that, My wife would make me put a fountain or statue in that area and I would never be able to enjoy a fire!LOL


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 21, 2012)

Stax said:


> I think you might have just convinced me!


The food was the clincher, wasn't it?


----------



## Stax (Jun 21, 2012)

Nope... it was this line, "I can start a fire and be cooking in 25 minutes."


----------



## Jim H. (Jun 23, 2012)

That Keyhole design is pretty smart.  The wife says you should submit that to the Family Handyman magazine!    Looks great guys!

Jim


----------



## Thistle (Jun 24, 2012)

All these look great! Getting plenty of ideas what to do when I finally decide when & where to build one.


----------



## Stax (Jun 24, 2012)

The keyhole has been dug out.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 24, 2012)

What are compared your overall dimensions? Thats lookin awesome. ! How deep are u going?

I went 60" round (5ft) x 18"x18" square cooking area. Scotty Overkills is a little smaller IIRC....

 If I had to buy or get my materials, it would have been much smaller than what I made it. But I still have leftovers from when I built mine. Not much, but there are a few random pieces lying around. 

Looks great. Looking forward to the finished product. I am still in search of an old Grill or Oven grate for my cooking area. Do you have any plans or ideas, as what to use?


----------



## Stax (Jun 24, 2012)

You're gonna laugh on this one.  My circle is 79" and my square is 3'x3'.  My fire pit won't be this large.  I will be putting down pavers in this area and then give like a 1 foot reveal outside of the pit.


----------



## Stax (Jun 24, 2012)

I forgot.  I went 10" down.  As for the grill or grate, I will probably order something off of amazon.


----------



## DexterDay (Jun 24, 2012)

Stax said:


> You're gonna laugh on this one.  My circle is 79" and my square is 3'x3'.  My fire pit won't be this large.  I will be putting down pavers in this area and then give like a 1 foot reveal outside of the pit.



Not laughing at all..... Quite jealous actually. Your gonna have one fine looking pit..... 

I still have to finish the area around mine. Thought about putting pavers down around it, then an area of River Rock... I killed off all the grass. I just have to do it


----------



## PapaDave (Jun 24, 2012)

Stax, looks good so far.
Like a gateway to another time and space.
Better get your walkin' shoes on......looks like it'll take a while to walk from one side to the other.


----------



## ironpony (Jun 26, 2012)

great ideas, maybe I will add a firepit after my wood fired oven is done.
wow, how much fire do you need in a back yard...................
charcoal grill/smoker, WFO. firepit...........
I do not know enough people to use them all


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Jun 26, 2012)

Good stuff. We always do a keyhole fire pit when we go backwoods camping. I first saw it in a survival guide or something.


----------



## MasterMech (Jun 26, 2012)

Great job Stax but tell me, don't you think your tractor is a bit small for a job this size?


----------

